# About to become a new owner - recommendations in CO state?



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm in the greater Denver, CO area and I'm planning on going to make an offer on a 2004 GTO tomorrow.

Several dealers have 3 or more in stock, mixture of auto and manuals. All the blue ones are autos, of course.

Looks like my area is $3,500 rebate, they say some counties in CO are $5,500, just like the neighboring states. The local dealers have the red tags on them for $28,000 to $29,000.

I plan on going in with cash (pre-approved check in hand) and seeing if they want to sell me a car at a good price, before I move to the next dealer. Have a huge list of most of the cars avaliable in CO and have all the rebate, invoice, etc info printed out.

Anyone in Colorado and have any dealer recommendations on getting a good deal on a 04 GTO? I know some guys are getting as low as $24k - not sure if they will do that, but cash does talk :cheers


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the greater Denver, CO area and I'm planning on going to make an offer on a 2004 GTO tomorrow.
> 
> Several dealers have 3 or more in stock, mixture of auto and manuals. All the blue ones are autos, of course.
> 
> ...


all I can tell you is to try, like you said cash talks. they're not gonna let you off the lot if they know you have the cash in hand, it's like a cup cake to a fat kid! the mark up on a gto is outrageous. so good luck to ya


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

You need to come East a bit for the extra $2000 rebate.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Cash may prohibit you from getting the best deal, some dealers receive kickbacks for writing paper (processing loans). They may apply that kickback to your deal to show a lower price. 

Work up the best deal leading them to believe your intention is to finance, After your confident you have the best price then ask if they can go lower with cash.
Let us know what happens,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

zone 5 said:


> You need to come East a bit for the extra $2000 rebate.


 :agree 

Click this link for a list of Pontiac Dealers in and around western Kansas.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Click this link for a list of Pontiac Dealers in and around western Kansas.


Good idea, was playing with that earlier today and couldn't find anything within 6 hours driving. I might do a bit more research tonight.

Use to be a Mopar guy, but bought a GM product in the late 90s and was happy. Went over and looked at the 05 Mustang and it just looked cheap inside - was suprised, did not impress me. The outside is nice, but it also did not fit me well.

Went and looked at the GTO and I really like it - can always add on the hood scopes later, but it really isn't that big of a deal to me. Not important to get a huge wing on the back or big ground effects - I also prefer stock looking wheels over oversize polished ones too.

Does the 04 GTO console dig into your right leg much? the Mustang was bad..... Won't get a chance to sit in the GTO till tomorrow.

Also, how's the headroom for over 6 foot tall drivers?


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Click this link for a list of Pontiac Dealers in and around western Kansas.


Your link here didnt do anything for me but take me to a CO. dealer with NO information.

check your link again. 

thanks T.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Your link here didnt do anything for me but take me to a CO. dealer with NO information.
> 
> check your link again.
> 
> thanks T.


Thanks for the heads up,

I had the page set to Kansas dealers when I copied the URL, you will notice in the bottom left section a "Dealer Locator", I used the zip code for Colby Kansas which is 67701. That should pick up all Pontiac dealers in a 175 mile radius of Colby.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> Good idea, was playing with that earlier today and couldn't find anything within 6 hours driving. I might do a bit more research tonight.


Do the deal over the phone, hop one of those cheap flights and drive that baby home. It would be worth the $2000 savings. That would be cool to travel I-70 from western Kansas to Denver, who knows with those straight and open roads you may set the new top speed record in this forum.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Do the deal over the phone, hop one of those cheap flights and drive that baby home. It would be worth the $2000 savings. That would be cool to travel I-70 from western Kansas to Denver, who knows with those straight and open roads you may set the new top speed record in this forum.


  - It would be fun - just have to watch out for the snow and rocks/sand on the road. Would hate to get it home with a bunch of chips.

I found a bunch in northwest texas and west Kansas, but almost all are automatics - there is one local for $27,800 in the window and I'm going to work them down at least a few grand. If they do like $25,500 I'll probably buy it on the spot, but I bet they'll say "Best we can do is $27,500".


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

My local dealer has 6 GTO's on the lot. They had an ad in the paper with a price of $26990. I'm in the southeast.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Internet shopping*

I've gotten two responses back from my local Pontiac dealers today here in Dallas,Tx, this is just internet shopping and they are both at $26,000.00 plus [email protected] for a GTO, and thats with giving the $5500.00 rebate.

Is this a good price? or is there more room to deal??
I was hoping to at least get them to $24,000.00 after reading someone else's buying experience in another state.

I will find out soon when i go to take my test drive.


thanks for your help .. Tony


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Just a heads up... you may find that you are not going to get a good deal with cash in hand. I believe the rebate on the GTO is contingent on using GMAC financing for at least part of the purchase. Without the rebate, your best deal may be invoice price minus dealer certificates, but no rebate.

Z16, I have seen prices all over the board around here since the red tag sale started. One dealer advertising at $24,590, another $23 something (I believe that may have been GMS). 

Part of the really low price is generally dealer certificates. If your dealer is offering $26,000, they are probably selling it right about at invoice minus the rebate. Ask for some dealer certificates in the deal.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Neo-GTO said:


> Just a heads up... you may find that you are not going to get a good deal with cash in hand. I believe the rebate on the GTO is contingent on using GMAC financing for at least part of the purchase. Without the rebate, your best deal may be invoice price minus dealer certificates, but no rebate.


Good point! Find out the minimum needed to be financed for the Incentives, Verify the loan is a simple interest with no pre-payment penalty.

Then pay the loan off with the first payment.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

OK - so far I've been email offered an auto for $24,300 out of state. But it sounds like the $5,500 rebate only counts WHERE you live (Where the GMAC financing is going to your home).

I have a local dealer that is seeing if he can get me the $5,500 anyway...Gut feeling says this guy is willing to work a deal. Offering invoice minus $3,500 - I think he might come up with coupons, he knows I will buy asap, but only if it's worth it to me.

Another is offering MSRP, minus $3,500, and minus 2 $500 coupons. Gut feeling says he is not as willing to make that deal.

Dealer who has 14 in stock has not called me nor emailed me - both other local guys did (Who have only a few each).

My pre-approved financing came from Capital One this AM - so I have the cash option or can do GMAC IF it is better APR and no fine print junk.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Please post your experiences with local dealers (I'm in Denver too).

I'm looking at a 2005 sometime next year and would like an opinion of local dealers.


----------



## tvollmer (Dec 13, 2004)

I bought my 04 M6 2 months ago from the pontiac dealer on 104th. I used the internet to setup the deal and had a good experience. I live in longmont and the local dealer only had 1 GTO. He did his best to rip me off so I went looking in Denver instead.


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

From GM Buypower for the west coast
Pontiac GTO 0.9% 1.9% 2.9% - Plus $3,500 Or $3,500 
Thats rates for 24-36-48 and they take $3500 off
or if you do your own financing, they take $3500 off, so I guess they don't care who you get the money from. Back in September, we got $1863 off sticker, plus rebate of $3500 for a total of $27, 827 I've seen some near $24,000 prices here in NJ, but they include $5500 rebate, $1000 olds loyalty, and $750 military. Of course the olds and military ar ein 2 point font on the bottom. So that means the dealer is taking ~ $1000 off plus rebate.


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> Dealer who has 14 in stock has not called me nor emailed me - both other local guys did (Who have only a few each).


Guess thats why he still has 14 in stock. Duh


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Here's the best local deal so far - and I think I'm going to bite :cheers 

$26, 200 (That includes their "fees" - this is with the $3,500 rebate, can not get $5,500 - Dealer and GMAC/Pontiac directly told me it depends on your HOME address, not where you buy it. Talked to 5 different people.

OK - as I typed, I got a phone call.

$25,994 after their two "fees" - $25,666 without - lol nice number huh?

arty


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Your exactly right Neo-GTO*



Neo-GTO said:


> Just a heads up... you may find that you are not going to get a good deal with cash in hand. I believe the rebate on the GTO is contingent on using GMAC financing for at least part of the purchase. Without the rebate, your best deal may be invoice price minus dealer certificates, but no rebate.
> 
> Z16, I have seen prices all over the board around here since the red tag sale started. One dealer advertising at $24,590, another $23 something (I believe that may have been GMS).
> 
> Part of the really low price is generally dealer certificates. If your dealer is offering $26,000, they are probably selling it right about at invoice minus the rebate. Ask for some dealer certificates in the deal.


Your so right here, and i wrote that dealer back here in Texas after he sent me the $26,000.00 price plus ttl.. I told him i was considering going to Kansas for the best deal and that seemed to upset him into now giving me (as you said Neo-GTO) some dealer certificates.. WOW cant believe they are hiding these certificates...LOL.. anyways heres the deal he wrote me and said he would sell one of his two remaining yellow GTO's (color im requesting) for $500.00 under invoice now, plus the $5500.00 discount, PLUS another $1000.00 in these dealers certificates. so final drive out price will be $24,395.00 plus ttl. SO how about that price?? I like it.. NOW should i take it OR wait for that 2005 model??

Thanks alot for your help.. Tony


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm shopping right now too...I'm 6'3" and tall from the waist up. I can get very comfortable with the seat/recline/tilt telescope wheel. I have about 1" clearance above my head (like I do in most of other cars). I think I fit very well. No, there is not much room behind my seat for anyone over about 130# and 5'9" or so.

I have driven 2 and easily and quickly achieved a good driving position in both. I would like a little more right thigh support. Did not notice the console digging into anything but I think I would need a bit longer drive to find all the annoyances.

Best deal I've found so far is about $25.5+TTL for 6sp with rebates.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> Please post your experiences with local dealers (I'm in Denver too).
> 
> I'm looking at a 2005 sometime next year and would like an opinion of local dealers.


I had a really bad experience with a Honda dealer when I got my last car, guys treated me like a chump and I paid more than I should have. Learn a lot - first new car.

I highly recommend you talk to Randy Good (Real name) at Suss GMC/Pontiac on Havana in Aurora. He was very pleasent to work with, was not at all pushy, and spent a good amount of time with me outside in the cold while I decided on colors. He gave me a good deal and he still made a bit of $$$, was very satisfied overall. His personality is what made me decide to spend my hard earned $$$ at Suss versus the other dealers.

If you tell him I sent you, I'll get $100 referal, if you buy, that I'll split with ya


----------

